# Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

Hallo,

wie im Titel angedeutet: Gibt es bezüglich der Vanquish Erfahrungen im Einsatz als Meforolle im Salzwasser ?

Bevor es auf Verweise zur Stella kommt ..., ich habe auch diese im Auge aber die Vanquish ist weniger "bunt" und gefällt mir daher um Einiges besser.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270600

http://www.angling-international.com/efttex-nominee/shimano-vanquish/

Dürfte also gehen.


----------



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Auf den englischen Seiten, auch bei Shimano selbst, wird sie als salzwassergeignet dargestellt ..., nur in DE eben nicht. A-RB Lager sprechen an sich auch dafür.

Den Problem - Thread habe ich auch schon gelesen, schwer zu werten weil man nicht weiss wie viele Rollen über den Ladentisch gegangen sind und wie hoch die "Ausfallquote" tatsächlich ist.

Ich seh die Vanquish als schlichtere Alternative zur Stella aber auf ein 400 EUR Experiment im Blindflug habe ich nicht wirklich Lust.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Sagt dir die neue Daiwa Cerate zu?

Die Vanquish ist extremer Leichtbau. Manche halten das beim Küstenblinkern für unpassend. Es ist eben doch ständig Zug auf dem Rotor und der Rolle. Strehlow angelt deswegen sogar mit 5000er SW Modellen...

Vanquish ist ne schwierige Rolle. Knapp 100 Euro aufpreis und du hast ne Stella und für dasselbe Geld bekommst du eine Certate...


----------



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Die Vanquish war nur ne Idee, mal was Neues ..., geht ja auf Weihnachten zu ;-).

Die "neue" Certate habe ich seit Mitte des Jahres an der Rute ..., bei der gibt's tatsächlich nicht's zu meckern.

Ich werd das Experiment mit der Vanquish mal lassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Dann hast du die alte neue Certate. Die Certate II. Es gibt aber schon die Certate II II mit Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen..

Vanquish geistert mir auch im Kopf rum. Aber ich glaub auch, das ich mir nie eine kaufen werd.


----------



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Ne ..., ich hab die neue Certate mit MagSeal Schnurlaufröllchen ..., konnte nicht widerstehen und habe den günstigen Yen Kurs, Mitte des Jahres, genutzt.

Das Gute Stück gab's dann für 340 EUR all inkl.

Die Vanquish ist schon ein schönes Röllchen, ich schiel auch immer mal drauf wenn ich eine im Laden sehe, werd aber auch die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Uh, Well Done!

Wie gefällt dir die Certate?

Einer meiner Angelläden hat auch 2 Vanquish da. Ich kurbel hin und wieder mal dran und die läuft extrem gut -_-


----------



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Also ..., die Vanquish läuft "besser" als die Certate, irgendwie weicher, schwer zu beschreiben.

Die Certate läuft super aber sie klingt etwas "rauh", allerdings ohne das man etwas am Lauf merkt, Keine Vibrationen und Unwuchten etc. 
Es gibt kein Wackeln, keine Spiel, man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen das sie es mit den Toleranzen etwas "zu eng" genommen haben.
Vielleicht kommt daher auch der akustisch etwas rauhe aber gefühlt satte und saubere Lauf.

Insgesamt ist sie ne super Rolle und ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mir noch die 3012H als zweite Rolle zulege.

Fakt ist das ich meine Caldia nicht mehr anrühren mag obwohl auch die schon eine total geniale Rolle ist.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*



Maik-FL schrieb:


> Die "neue" Certate habe ich seit Mitte des Jahres an der Rute ..., bei der gibt's tatsächlich nicht's zu meckern.



hat die Kurbel auch kein Spiel?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Ich fische 2 Exist (alte Modelle) und die klingen ebenfalls unmöglich rau/laut. So wie manche Billigrollen es nicht schaffen. Trotzdem ist der Lauf der beste, wo ich je dran gekurbelt hab...

Dein Fazit sehe ich auch so. Meiner Meinung nach war die Caldia lange Zeit einer der Rollen mit dem besten PL Verhältnis. Jetz wo die Preise der Cerate II II in D angepasst wurden, hat für mich die Certate das beste PL Verhältnis. Sie ist eben doch noch um Längen besser als die Calida. Und das, obwohl die Calida ohne Frage eine sehr gute Rolle ist.


----------



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hat die Kurbel auch kein Spiel?



Nein, hat sie nicht, in keine Richtung. Da wackelt nicht's was nicht wackeln soll.


----------



## Maik-FL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich fische 2 Exist (alte Modelle) und die klingen ebenfalls unmöglich rau/laut. So wie manche Billigrollen es nicht schaffen. Trotzdem ist der Lauf der beste, wo ich je dran gekurbelt hab...
> 
> Dein Fazit sehe ich auch so. Meiner Meinung nach war die Caldia lange Zeit einer der Rollen mit dem besten PL Verhältnis. Jetz wo die Preise der Cerate II II in D angepasst wurden, hat für mich die Certate das beste PL Verhältnis. Sie ist eben doch noch um Längen besser als die Calida. Und das, obwohl die Calida ohne Frage eine sehr gute Rolle ist.




Das mit dem akustisch rauhen Klang scheint dann tatschlich der Tribut an die extremen Toleranzen zu sein. 
Die Leichtbauweise besorgt dann wohl den Rest, einfach weil die Gehäuse weniger Geräusche schlucken als Vollmetal ... .

Und trotzdem, die Laufkultur ist genial und was die neue Certate betrifft geb ich dir recht - mit den neuen Preisen könnte die echt ein absoluter PL Kracher werden.


----------



## Shamanic (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Ich fische die Vanquish 3000 auf MEfo und bin voll zu frieden ... Sie ist jetzt rund 1,5 Jahr bei mir im Einsatz und ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Sie läuft nach wie vor wie am ersten Tag. Ich finde sogar etwas leichter als die Stella 3000 fe, welche ich ebenfalls auf Mefo fische.
Was ich bei den Rollen von Daiwa für bedenklich halte ist das Magnetische Öl, welche ja regelmäßig laut Daiwa empfehlung getauscht werden soll.


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*



Shamanic schrieb:


> Was ich bei den Rollen von Daiwa für bedenklich halte ist das Magnetische Öl, welche ja regelmäßig laut Daiwa empfehlung getauscht werden soll.



Hallo

Des öfteren höre ich von der Empfehlung Daiwas, dieses Öl zu tauschen.
Wo steht das?

Gibt es einen Link vielleicht?

Danke


----------



## Maik-FL (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Des öfteren höre ich von der Empfehlung Daiwas, dieses Öl zu tauschen.
> Wo steht das?
> ...



Moin,

den Link wirst du wohl nicht bekommen oder selbst finden. Das Ganze dürfte eher ein Mythos sein.

In allen Daiwa Garantiebedingungen (Punkt B - Pflege Nr. 6) steht lediglich die Empfehlung zur regelmäßigen Wartung ( alle 1-2 Jahre) durch den Daiwa Service.

Von Garantieverlusten und was sonst so verbreitet wird steht da nichts, insofern sind die Endlosdiskussionen um MagSeal reine Spekulation und eher mehr als weniger Gerüchtebasierend.

Fakt ist doch das es sich "nur" um ein Schmiermittel handelt. Dieses tritt, bei intakter Mechanik, genau so aus oder nicht aus wie bei jeder anderen Rolle auch.

Mehr als den Versuch der "Panikmache" oder des "schlecht Redens" sehe ich hinter den Diskussionen nicht, welche Motive auch immer dahinter stecken ... .

Gruß
Maik

PS: Sollte es tatsächlich irgendwo jemanden geben der einen Garantieverlust wegen nicht erfolgter Wartung belegen kann ..., er möge sich doch einfach mal melden.


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Genau deswegen auch meine Frage.

Ich habe auch noch keinen Link dazu gefunden wo definitiv die Rede ist,dieses Öl tauschen zu müssen.

Mich hat es aber immer gewundert das es Leute gibt ,die es anscheinend wussten.
Fragte man nach einer Quelle,wurde garnicht geantwortet oder so getan als wurde diese Frage nie gestellt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zitat:
*Was ich bei den Rollen von Daiwa für bedenklich halte ist das  Magnetische Öl, welche ja regelmäßig laut Daiwa empfehlung getauscht  werden soll. 		*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Woher weisst du das???


Wenns trotzdem solch eine Empfehlung von Daiwa geben soll,dann würde ich sie gerne lesen,denn ich habe gleich 3 Caldias.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das dieses magnetische Öl mehr kann (oder andere Eigenschaften hat) als der Rest der frei verfügbaren Öle. Und Daiwa rückt dieses mag Öl nicht raus. Somit ist es logisch, das ein Service bei Daiwa folgen muss.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die Rolle schon ein wenig Öl verliert über die Zeit. Von daher wäre damit zu rechnen, dass das Mag Seal nach einiger Zeit (keine Ahnung wielange) nicht mehr funktioniert.

Lächerlich finde ich dann aber manche Leute, die aus dem Grund keine Mag Seal Rolle haben wollen. Die Lösung, weil das Mag Seal irgendwann evtl. ausfällt ist dann also, gleich eine Rolle ohne Mag Seal zu kaufen... 

Garantie ist ja auch egal. Ob die Rolle nun nach 2 Jahren sowieso keine Ganrantie mehr hat...


----------



## Maik-FL (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Vielleicht sollten wir den Thread umbenennen ..., eigentlich ging's mir ja um die Vanquish.
Aber gut, sie bleibt wo sie ist und kann dort weiter schick aussehen..., Spontankauf verhindert |supergri.

Zu der ganzen Thematik MagSeal oder nicht.

Es gibt ja nun wirklich reichlich Certate's und andere Daiwa Rollen die schon seit Jahren laufen und noch nie den Service gesehen haben. 
Allein im Bekanntenkreis kenn ich 3 Certate's und einige "alte" Caldia's die seit, teilweise 5 Jahren, ihren Dienst verrichten und nie bei Daiwa waren.

Auch ich werde meine Certate(s) erst zum Service geben wenn sie den Dienst verweigern. So lang sie laufen bleiben sie.

Das Ganze scheint mir aber auch eine "psychologische" Komponente zu haben. 
Es scheint reichlich Leute zu geben die sich einfach besser fühlen wenn die Rolle ein Loch hat in das sich alles mögliche einfüllen lässt.

Viele wissen dann auch was sie wann tun, andere aber nicht. An dieser Stelle sehe ich sogar Vorteile eines geschlossenen System's, einfach weil es viel schwerer ist solche Rollen zu Tode zu pflegen.

Vermutlich wird sich der Shimanoservice (natürlich auch andere Hersteller) das eine oder andere Mal die Hände reiben, wenn wieder mal ne Rechnung über eine Rolle geschrieben wird deren Innereien sich in einem Gemisch aus Schmierschlamm und Staub zerlegt haben.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish im Salzwasser*

Selbst WENN,dieses Öl auslaufen sollte,kann man die Rolle immernoch auf herkömmliche Weise fetten und ölen.

Eine Rolle nur aus diesem Grund nicht zu kaufen,ist einfach nur überzogene Angst,das sie gleich auseinanderfällt wenns Öl ausgelaufen ist.


...entschuldige Maik und zurück zum Thema.


----------

